# CR navigation on ipad



## RGF (Apr 3, 2013)

I read and sometimes post (tho typing on my ipad is awkward and slow). One problem I have is advancing to the next screen - hitting the tiny numbers on the top left is difficult. It would be helpful if there were first, previous, next and last "buttons" by the screen numbers

Thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

RGF said:


> I read and sometimes post (tho typing on my ipad is awkward and slow). One problem I have is advancing to the next screen - hitting the tiny numbers on the top left is difficult. It would be helpful if there were first, previous, next and last "buttons" by the screen numbers
> 
> Thanks


I am using the iPad Mini to post this ... I too use iPad sometimes and when I need to advance to the next screen I pinch and zoom the screen to view & hit the page numbers ... I am not saying your suggestion is invalid but don't you use the pinch and zoom function on your iPad? Peace


----------

